# making money with no job!



## bamawild18

How can I make money without a day to day job? I'm unable to work due to health but don't draw any disability check


----------



## Bobbb

-Stretch the money you have by spending less, growing your own food, making your own clothes, making your own heat, making your own entertainment, not paying for internet.
-Be a nanny for some family in exchange for room and board.
-Be a house sitter.
-Build yourself a 10x10 shack in the woods and live off the land. Dick Poernicke did that in Alaska. He didn't need to spend much money to live because there was no place for him to spend his money and he really didn't need much stuck up there in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## bamawild18

I have housing and other necessities but I need cash for guns and ammunition but can't think of any ways to make money to get them


----------



## hiwall

Make things and sell on Ebay. Buy things at thrift stores and sell for a profit. Start a dog walking service(if walking is OK for you).


----------



## Bobbb

bamawild18 said:


> I have housing and other necessities but I need cash for guns and ammunition but can't think of any ways to make money to get them


Go to a gun range and offer to be a janitor if they allow you to collect the scrap. Collect the scrap and sell it. Take the money and buy ammo.


----------



## Caribou

Inventory your abilities and interests. With a little creativity I am sure you have a marketable skill. Keep a positive attitude, decide what you want to do, and go for it.


----------



## Grimm

If you can sew/knit/crochet there are tons of free patterns online that you could make up then sell the finished items at swap meets/craft fairs or ebay.


----------



## zracer7

Buddy of mine made a little cash giving plasma. I heard you can get paid taking surveys online too


----------



## invision

Become a medical record transcriber... if your on the net, it means you can type... which means you can work from home. So there are several opportunities where you can work from home using a PC - including working as a inside sales person - making and setting appointments for small business owners...


----------



## cowboyhermit

I have heard of a lot of contract work online lately, piece work or "freelance". Haven't done exactly this type of job and I would be very careful, but I know others have been doing it awhile and it has been good for them.
In working for others I have much preferred contract work to being an employee. Do the work-get paid, not always the same long term job security but if you get the job done that is not an issue in my experience. I have always had to turn down more work than I actually do.


----------



## KaiWinters

You have money for housing and necessities, don't have a job for health reasons and can't collect disability but you want money for guns and ammo?
Really?
Get a job, like the rest of us...


----------



## tsrwivey

Make tables out of old pallets & other reclaimed wood (read free material) then sell them on your local Craigslist or Facebook swap shop. The young ones LOVE "green". Drive through the rich neighborhoods on the day the trash runs, lots of perfectly good stuff you can get free to sell.


----------



## cooksarah78

Wow @ Kai, some disabilities can not draw a dis check. This person is asking ideas on how to make money from home. So what if housing and necessities are already paid for this could be any number of things. My housing is paid for my necessities covered I would like to have money as well for ammo. I have a job yes but would you be telling me to get another job if I asked for ideas? It really makes me question how you feel towards your fellow mankind. 
We don't know why this person is in their situation and who knows it could be a temporary situation but does that person have less right to have firearms and ammo because they are disabled? If we all look at ourselves deep we all have a disability of some sort, just some of us deal with it better than others. Whether invisible or visible it truly affects us all.


----------



## Sentry18

Bamawild18:

Your post was so vague that it is hard to offer any real advice, which is why the responses so far are all over the board. But it seems to me that there are only two ways to make money; earn it with a job of some kind or receive it as charity/gift/inheritance. If you can't work or don't want a job that pretty much leaves an entitlement. The good news is that there has never been a time in the history of the US where more free money is being handed out then right now, you just need to make sure you come up with a new twist. Maybe you have addictive television watching disorder or are afraid of grass & birds. That has to be worth a few bucks. Unless by no day to day job that means you are willing to work temp jobs or a PT job. In which case I would go to down to job service and get signed up. And call around to places local to you. Business like Lowes and other garden centers will often hire summer temps for $10-15 to water plants and other really light work.

Offer more specifics on your limitations, restrictions, abilities, etc. and maybe you will get better advice.


----------



## bamawild18

What I meant by this post is are there any ideas on how to make money off the land or things I have in my home? I'm not able to strain too much but I do put my time and effort into whatever I do. I live in Alabama so that kinda gives you an idea of my terrain.


----------



## invision

Well, that really doesn't tell much about your 'condition'... what is straining about sitting in a chair with a phone headset and talking and light typing all day long? 

There are several ideas that have been given that would cause you to do physical labor, and some that have non-physical labor. The obvious answer is you either need to look at entitlements or you need to actually put forth effort to get a job or you need to improve your skill sets a little to get a home based job... either way the answer is down to two options - get on the entitlement bandstand - as Sentry said, now is the easiest it has been in the history of the US or get a job...

Even if your confined to a wheel chair or something that makes you immobile, there are jobs for you if you look hard enough.

Best of Luck.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Grow a garden and sell the vegetables. If you have water, fish and sell the fish. Not much more I can think of to do off the land without straining. Write a book maybe?


----------



## Sentry18

> What I meant by this post is are there any ideas on how to make money off the land or things I have in my home?


I don't know, what do you have in your house?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

There's always the gay porn option. Even if you're not good looking I'm sure there's a sick twisted niche option somewhere.


----------



## BillS

KaiWinters said:


> You have money for housing and necessities, don't have a job for health reasons and can't collect disability but you want money for guns and ammo?
> Really?
> Get a job, like the rest of us...


You don't get it.

My stepson has crohn's disease. He doesn't have a job for health reasons either but he isn't on disability either. Companies he's worked for end up having an issue with how much time he spends in the bathroom.


----------



## Bobbb

Your ability to earn a living wage is going to be severely constrained by the condition of earning money from what you can do at home. However, that doesn't mean that you can't earn money that is used, not for living, but for a desired outcome. Think of it this way - a kid can't support himself off of paper route money but he can use that money to buy himself an X-Box or a bike. Your choices here a literally endless. As has been noted, you can sew or crochet some items and sell them, you can make pallet furniture. You can whittle little figurines from wood and sell them at craft fairs. You can find rocks on your property and polish them and sell them at craft fairs. You can get into beekeeping and then sell the honey. You can take up nature photography and sell prints. As I noted you're unlikely to make a living doing so but you can certainly pick up cash here and there, once in a while, and save it up to buy your guns and ammo.


----------



## weedygarden

*The internet is your friend!*

As mentioned earlier, selling items online is a great way to clean house and make money. You can sell books on Amazon, ebay, or ebay's bookstore, half.com.

Etsy is an online store where you can sell handmade items such as jewelry, crocheted items, furniture. You can also sell materials for making items such as yarn, beads, fabric, etc. You can sell items that are over either 20 or 25 years old, called vintage items. You create your own store and then post items for sale.

Blogs! Blogs are free and you can develop your skills as you continue to post. You can create your blog about your interests: guns, homesteading, cooking, whatever. Some people post pictures from their life. The avid gardner, seamstress, or cook, photographs and writes about their day to day participation in these activities. There are some blogs about guns and ammunition. Share your knowledge and educate people with your posts.

After you have developed your blog, you can sell advertisement on it, much as you see the advertisement on this forum. Blogging has gotten easier over the years. Some people start their blogs and then create online stores to sell items along the lines of the blog post themes. There are many tutorials for blogging on youtube. Blogger and Wordpress are just a couple examples of blogs that are easy to access and are free.

Best wishes in trying to help yourself!


----------



## cnsper

Most people use some type of printer.

Ooops... Sorry wrong forum...LOL

The problem is that you need to think outside the box. It takes time but something does eventually drop in your lap.


----------



## tsrwivey

I would recommend trying as many of these ideas as you can & see what works for you & what sells in your area. I know a lady that buys stained baby stuff for cheap then resells it. Her secret, the spray in the red bottle at the pet store meant for pet stains  Some buy old furniture, refinish & sell. Chest of drawers sell fast on-line, buy them cheap/get for free off line then resell. Watch the on line swap shops in your area & you will see patterns of what sells fast. You could start an animal boarding home &/or start a pet grooming business. Good luck!


----------



## invision

BillS said:


> You don't get it.
> 
> My stepson has crohn's disease. He doesn't have a job for health reasons either but he isn't on disability either. Companies he's worked for end up having an issue with how much time he spends in the bathroom.


Nonsense. One of my closest friends has Crohn's disease - at this point he is now using a bag, but for all the years I have known him - 20 or so, he has led a productive life... Meaning worked a full time job..


----------



## Bobbb

invision said:


> Nonsense. One of my closest friends has Crohn's disease - at this point he is now using a bag, but for all the years I have known him - 20 or so, he has led a productive life... Meaning worked a full time job..


It's not nonsense. You having one friend with the same condition doesn't invalidate the general principle.

The same principle plays out with people who are fired repeatedly from job after job due to their putrid body odor. No one wants to sit at a desk in close proximity to someone who smells like putrefying flesh. Cases make the news almost annually. I don't believe that you can qualify for SSDI because you smell like a rotting cow carcas but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Caribou

Some years back I found myself unemployed in a community with nearly 50% unemployment. No, the government doesn't list it that way it would make their numbers look bad. I found something I was interested in. I went to school to round out some of my skills and then opened my own business. I created my own job to suit my interests and abilities. At that time I was not handicapped but the theory applies. I know neither your skills, limitations, or interests so any suggestions I might make, as to specific jobs, would be all but useless. You have two basic choices, offer a service or offer a product.


----------



## Dixie

bamawild18 said:


> How can I make money without a day to day job? I'm unable to work due to health but don't draw any disability check


*You know it would really help if we had more to go on. What are your limitations? What are your strengths? Can you work with your hands? Do you drive or have access to a car? What do you really like to do? Looks like you like hunting....deer hunting? Learn how to make antler handle knives. It's the beginning of Little League and picnics so trash cans will be full of cans. Collect them and recycle them for start up money. I use to make soap and candles for craft fairs around here just as a hobby, but they sold. *


----------



## Bobbb

Do you like whittling wood? If so, do what this man has done and I'm sure that you'll make a pretty penny selling your creations.

I particularly like how he whittle cages and then whittles the balls within the cages. There is also the nifty linked chain he made from a toothpick and another from a matchstick.


----------



## Elinor0987

bamawild18 said:


> What I meant by this post is are there any ideas on how to make money off the land or things I have in my home? I'm not able to strain too much but I do put my time and effort into whatever I do. I live in Alabama so that kinda gives you an idea of my terrain.


You could make baskets and sell them. Basket making is a skill that you could use even after our economy collapses and would provide you with items to trade with.


----------



## Magus

bamawild18 said:


> How can I make money without a day to day job? I'm unable to work due to health but don't draw any disability check


Before I got disability I sharpened knives for a buck each and hustled flea markets and yard sales and once a month hit pawn shop row.


----------



## bamawild18

I've found something I think will be a pretty good way to make some money.(pallet birdhouses) thanks for all the ideas


----------

